# So curved televisions?



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess I just want to know why. Is there really anything about a tv with a curved screen that improves your viewing experience in any way? Or is it just a gimmick they came up with hoping it would have enough of a "cool factor" to increase sales?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's supposed to make it more immersive, but I think it also requires really big ones.

But they also need something to make you think you need a new TV, since we don't have 4K content yet.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Old VideoBeam era TVs commonly had curved screens. They directed the weak reflections more intensely to the prime viewing area.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

they're just grasping a straw to keep revenue... and picked low hanging fruit by "smart" copy the feature from cinema theaters


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I used to have a TV that had a curved screen. The middle of the screen was slightly more forward than the sides. You could view the TV from all angles with out a problem. The one that I have now has a flat screen and certain angles the screen does not look good.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Hate the new curved panels. Don't recommend them to folks who ask, and I would strongly prefer to not install them.

Hate 'em, hate' em, hate 'em.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Curved screens used in conjunction with internal projection systems created peculiar projection curvature compensation challenges. Advent manufactured a "Wob Generator" board to substitute for its "Bow Generator" board, to enable the test grids in its VideoBeam TVs to be dynimacally converged out to the periphery of screens that curved away from the projector rather than towards it.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok sounds like I'm not really missing out on anything then. The only reason why I even thought about it is that where I have my main tv now it's in a corner and I was thinking that one of those curved screen ones might fit that space better. Not that I really need a new tv at the moment anyway, just those kinds of thoughts have started kicking around in the back of my mind since my current 46" LCD Sharp is 7 years old now, still performing like a champ but I can't help but wonder how long it has left. Back in the CRT days you could have a tv that lasted 20 - 30 years but since we've gone flat screen I think I saw somewhere where the average life of a tv these days is now below 10 years.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I very much like the asthetic of a curved screen. In my opinion, the
'cool' factor is through the roof. Having said that, I wouldn't buy one
for several reasons, the main of which is the limited viewing area.

Like any parabola, such as a satellite dish, a curved screen tv has
a focal point or 'sweet spot'. In order to enjoy the greatest benefits
of a curved screen, a viewer would have be seated at the center of
the screen and at a specific, predetermined distance from the screen. 
Think of the exact position (focal point) an LNB must occupy in order
to collect the maximum signal strength. Any variation from the focal
point would degrade signal strength. So it is with the curved screen
-- any departure from the center line or_ and_ the optimum distance
would tend to degrade the viewing experience.

A curved screen is fine if a person is viewing alone and has control
over his viewing position, but for a group such as a family or having
friends over for a Sunday football game, not so much.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

A 4k curved screen would make a hell of a computer display for spreadsheets.

:nono2:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nick said:


> I very much like the asthetic of a curved screen. In my opinion, the
> 'cool' factor is through the roof. Having said that, I wouldn't buy one
> for several reasons, the main of which is the limited viewing area.
> 
> ...


I disagree, the curve screen solves the viewing angle issue that affects the LCDs

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

peds48 said:


> I disagree, the curve screen solves the viewing angle issue that affects the LCDs


On the contrary, a curved screen solves nothing, but creates severe viewing problems unless you
are the only viewer sitting in the sweet spot. You should read my post again for understanding.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

The curved screen also develops an annoying echo of the viewer's own speech.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nick said:


> On the contrary, a curved screen solves nothing, but creates severe viewing problems unless you
> are the only viewer sitting in the sweet spot. You should read my post again for understanding.


I did,that is why I disagreed.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just hooked up a Samsung HU7250 last night. I don't see any any drawbacks other than not being swivel. It's in a corner, and w/o swivel, it's harder to get to the back. I don't know if it adds anything, but it definitely doesn't detract from anything. The power cord is a few inches shy of 6'.

The picture is great (still dialing in the settings, and the only angle issue I've seen so far, is if you are viewing it from the extreme side. It still looks great even then, but the colors wash out very slightly from the backlight. Doesn't bother me at all.

It's 55" so a larger one might be different, but I'm loving it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Despite my earlier comments, I'm very glad you are enjoying your curve.
I'm sure many of us would like benefit of your observations and experiences
going forward.


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

At 55", the curve is barely noticable when watching. I think in a few days I won't notice it at all. There does seem to be a sweet spot, but even outside of it, it's not bad, and I don't think most people would even notice. I can only tell when I go from the sweet spot, to a far side view right away. If I'm in the other room, then come in and view it from the side, it's very hard to tell.

I didn't have much issue with the 42" RCA lcd (also in the corner) that this replaced. The 32" Sylvania (720) and 32" Dynex (720) are just ugly from the side. The Sylvania isn't much from the front either but it was cheap enough I'm happy with it as a bedroom tv.

I'm dvring the football games now. Those will be the first things I'm going to actually sit and watch for a while.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

So... in the history of television technology... there were decades spent on getting us away from the curved picture tube to as flat-as-possible picture tubes before going to completely flat plasma, LCD, etc... and now we are going to curve the screens in the opposite direction for fun?

I don't see the appeal.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it looks neat that they can make a display malleable enough to bend, but it's just a gimmick to me. I would never buy one. When's the last time you saw a curved picture hung on the wall? Never.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Witnessed my first curved screen display yesterday (Samsung UN65H8000). Can't say I was very impressed. Walked away thinking they failed at recreating Hollywood's Cinerama process. Only a gigantic screen can accomplish that.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> So... in the history of television technology... there were decades spent on getting us away from the curved picture tube to as flat-as-possible picture tubes before going to completely flat plasma, LCD, etc... and now we are going to curve the screens in the opposite direction for fun?
> 
> I don't see the appeal.


Well they do need something new to sell... And only hope that folks fall for the gimmick...


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

So far, I don't see where the curve adds or detracts anything from viewing (at 55", larger may have different impact). It might lend itself to be more immersive, but that might be in my head. I'll know more soon. I received mine as a very generous gift. If I was purchasing myself, I would go for the flat model if it was cheaper. Price being equal, I'd go ahead and grab the curve. The curve doesn't make it or break it though.

The hardware is what makes this set so impressive. Far and away the best set I've ever had, and probably the best I've seen in person. It's so good, you start noticing the flaws in the feed you are watching.

Bal/NE game, NBC- Looked very good. A couple times the lighting would look a little off (reddish). I wasn't sure if that was the TV settings or the cameras at that point.

Car./Sea. game, Fox- Looked good. It was raining, and I'm sure a little fog, but looked "regular".

Dal./GB game, Fox- Looked very good. Similiar quality to the NBC game without the lighting issue.

Ind./Den. game, CBS- Looked great. Spectacular even. Crystal clear clarity. We were blown away.

We watched a few other things like Real World, The Challenge (very good), The Taste (average,colors were washed). Netflix is stunning, as is blu-ray.

So far I'm very happy. The little smart remote which I thought I would hate, is actually very cool. It has some drawbacks, but it is very nicely done. CNET had an article that I think explains it better than I can.

http://www.cnet.com/news/samsung-smart-remote-hands-on-with-the-best-tv-clicker-yet/

The only downsides so far, the multiscreen feature, appears to only be TV on one side, web on the other. I was hoping to be able to have TV feeds on both (or all four with quad). Maybe even TV/PS3 split. It may be possible, but I haven't looked into it too much.

I also wish I could save multiple custom picture settings for different uses, but that doesn't seem possible.

The only viewing angle issue I'm seeing, is if the source quality isn't 100%. I noticed the "sweet" spot with some things, but not others.

I'll keep updating as I use it more, but so far, I love it. If anyone has any tips, tricks, or questions, I'm open to them.

-------------------------------
Edit. Using these settings. Any thoughts on tweaking? I'd never pay for a pro calibration, and only have a few THX DVDs (Avatar on Blu-Ray, but can't find the THX), and a few Pixar DVDS.

http://forums.cnet.com/7723-19410_102-622431/samsung-un65hu9000-picture-settings/


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nick said:


> I very much like the asthetic of a curved screen.


I like how most original CRTs have kind of a round/curved screen..... I have always loved them


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> I like how most original CRTs have kind of a round/curved screen..... I have always loved them


Yes, but one is concave, the other convex! But in general, curves are pleasing.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, but one is concave, the other convex! But in general, curves are pleasing.


Are we still talking TV screens??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No. That post was six months ago, so we were not still talking.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Where's your sense of humor? Any post with concave, convex and curves being pleasant in the same breath is screaming for a limerick....even after 6 months..


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> No. That post was six months ago, so we were not still talking.


You are correct. Not talking. We are writing.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------

